
Taliban fails to BCC an e-mail, reveals its entire PR mailing list - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/11/taliban-fails-to-bcc-an-e-mail-reveals-its-entire-pr-mailing-list/
======
mayneack
original: [http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-accidentally-
rev...](http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-accidentally-reveal-
identities-mailing-list-members/story?id=17737950#.UKlZhaqObRY)

------
sheraz
Should have used mailchimp...

